# Daughter hates injections



## BEEFY

Now a month in to daughter's Diabetes, as mentioned earlier she's just turned three in June, her appetite seems to be decreasing and although her BS still high on occasions it keeps on average around the 10....ish mark. We've had a couple of episodes where she has gone down as far as 2.8, she was agitated but when suitable snack given she was fine. 
Although we've had success with her BS testing, she sometimes does it herself, she doesn't understand the readings etc but she knows that there will be one and asks what it is. The injections are another matter, she used to get a little bit upset ie a cry or whimper but in the last few days she is fighting, struggling, screaming and to be honest it's not a pleasant experience for all concerned. We were advised against the promise of a treat to her however we have been trying the use of a star chart which hasn't worked. We are aware to alternate the inj sites which we do but it doesn't work either. Any body got any ideas???? also her behaviour has become very challenging which may be a part of growing up but it really has come on since she came home from hospital....../is this normal


----------



## Mojo

BEEFY said:


> Thanks for this Bev, daughter is on 4 a day (3 fast plus 1 slow). Really frustrating as can't believe it's the same little girl at the moment, food obsessed and gets really angry and upset when we say no.  Prior to this she was a picky eater but know scoffs everything on her plate. Want to give her a big meal but find it scary to do this as frightened her B/S will rise so much. She's so up and down at the the moment and we are really stuggling coming to terms with it all. We are really worried to give her too much insulin that she goes off the scale.



Hello Beefy - I just joined today too!

I'm a Dietitian, and I hope you and your daughter have been able to meet one since she was diagnosed. If not, have a word with your Diabetes team asap.

Hunger after diagnosis is normal, especially if there was alot of weight loss before she was diagnosed. It's important that she regains any lost weight, and she can't do this without insulin! Her diet shouldn't be adjusted around her insulin, rather insulin is supposed to fit around her diet and lifestyle. This is where carb counting would be a big help. The great thing about carb counting with basal bolus (i.e. 4 injections/day) insulin is that your daughter should be able to eat until she is full, then you can give the right amount quick insulin immediately afterwards.

I hope this is helpful. Don't be afraid of accessing help and support from your Diabetes team. It's your daughter's right, and that's what they are there for!

Wishing you all the best,
Mojo


----------



## Mand

Hi Beefy and welcome to the forum. My son is 12 and diagnosed 2 years ago. I understand the feelings and emotions that you and your wife are going through at the moment but i promise you that it does get better.
I can't pretend the heartache eases but life does return to a new normal.

My son developed a needle phobia and although he did not kick up a fuss it was affecting his enjoyment of life and his attitude to food and life in general. Also he developed big lumps as he would only inject in a very small area and then because of the lumps the insulin was not getting through so he often ran too high. After some counciling sessions which were arranged by his dsn it was decided he would be better on a pump and yesterday he started on one.

The things that helped my son a little were an ice cube on the spot where going to inject (not a great success, but worth a try) and also letting him watch tv while we injected for him. Distraction technique. 

Do keep in touch on this forum as you will recieve so much support and advice. I have found it invaluable.


----------



## bev

Buy some sugar free ice pops and use them to freeze the area, then when she has had the injection - she can have the ice pop as a treat! This does work on some little ones - it might be worth a try? Failing this, have you asked for a pump? Does your clinic do pumps?Bev


----------



## aymes

Hi Beefy, welcome to the forum.

I was diagnosed at the age of 21 so can't offer too much advice on diabetes in children but just wanted to mention I have seen mentioned a few times in different places a 'diabetic teddy' for children with diabetes to try and help them overcome fears about diabetes, they inject the teddy etc. I've found a link here http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=00010001000400030001&itemTitle=KIDSAC but I think a few different organisations do them....?


----------



## Steff

hi beefy i was not to sure if i had welcomed you before your name seems familier i must be going mad lol 

anyway a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## Twitchy

Hi Beefy,

Sorry to hear you're having a tough time!  I was diagnosed at 11 months, so my parents had to deal with an unimpressed toddler too!  I know I had a Rupert Bear teddy that I used to give "injections" too (quite vindictively if memory serves - it wasn't a favourite bear!), but unfortunately I don't remember what other tricks my parents used - I'll ask Dad in case (!) he remembers...  

I do remember hating injections for a while when I had a bit of a reaction to one of the preservatives in my insulin - I used to get a stinging feeling & a red blotch at the site.  I switched insulin & haven't had that problem since, I don't even know if they still use that insulin, but it might be worth investigating if she's finding the jabs uncomfortable?  I find with a short needle (I think it's 6mm) I normally don't feel anything.

The only other thing I can think of is whether you could meet up with some other kids on insulin - maybe if she sees them being ok with injecting she'll be happier herself?  (sorry if that's really naive?!) I only suggest this because my son has recently taken quite an interest in my insulin pen - he's 2yrs old. (It's now more than ever hidden out of reach!!)  ...maybe you could get some sterile water from your nurse to "inject" yourself with - then she can be "like mummy"?  Sorry if that idea's a bit off the wall!!

For what comfort it may be in the long run, I don't remember much of the early days and I certainly don't feel "emotionally" scarred by having the injections or anything.  I hope that's some comfort at least?!!  I know Diabetes UK have local support groups for parents too - you might be able to get some good support & swop ideas! 

All the best - I know it's really tough now but hopefully things will settle down soon!

Thinking of you,
Twitchy


----------



## sasha1

Hi Beefy,

I understand fully how both you and your wife feel about this..Nathan was diagnosed nearly 2 and a half years ago at the age of 11.

What ever your feeling now..I can assure you it is quite normal and it will become easier for all.

Nathan was totally needle phobic before becoming diabetic....on aa admission to hospital 12 mts before diagnosis it took myself and medical team nearly 3hrs to take a blood test..in the end we resorted to blackmail...Not that I would advise this in this situation.

As others have suggested..try an ice cube wrapped in a piece of lint to numb the area before..in some cases EMLA, Ametop can be used but a Doctor would need to prescribe it for you..it can be used on occassions for insulin injections.

As Bev said you could try sugar free lollipops...or distraction by way of give your daughter a spare empty pen and let her pretend to give her favourite teddy an injection at the same time,she has hers

Hope this helps

Heidi


----------



## matjk

Hi Beefy
My son is just 4 and was diagnosed in April this year so I know exactly how you feel.
We had to hold him while we injected him on occasions which is really tough.He used to scream when we did it but thankfully this has stopped and he is much better at having it done.
We used a reward chart with stickers he chose (Disney Cars) ,maybe you could try this instead of the stars.
The trouble you have is they need to know that the injection has to be done so you have to stay firm.My son was a master at stalling the injections and the more we negotiated the worse it got.
With the appetite thing this will get better ,but then you have to make sure they are eating enough!!If its not one thing its something else.
Have you been on to Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation they do a KIDSAC which has lots of info ,a CD rom and a diabetic teddy who has patches on him for injections/blood checks maybe this would help.If you ring them they will send one out quite quickly.
If you need any tips/info please feel free to ask.


----------



## BEEFY

Once Again Thanks To Everyone For Their Suggestions, We've Tried Some But Not The Others So We'll Give Them A Try. Hopefully As Time Spans Out She Will Improve. 
Even Though We All Seem To Have Different Circumstances We All Have So Much In Common, It's Fair To Say That My Wife And I Have Struggled With This Since Our Daughter Was Diagnosed, We're Not The First Or Will Be The Last But To You People Who Take Time Out To Help People Like Us We Very Much Appreciate It. I Have Seen The Teddy Bear Thing Somewhere But As I've Visited So Many Websites And Read So Many Books Leaflets Etc I  Couldn't Remember Where So Thanks For The Link.
We Spoke To Our Dsn Today Who Is Pleased We Are Considering A Pump, He Is Bringing Us One To Have A Look At With A View To A Trial In The Very Near Future. Is There Any Type That Is Better Than Others For The Very Young? Obviously Our Big Concern Would Be Her Removing It Or Tampering With It. 

Watch This Space And Thanks Again To Everybody


----------



## bev

Thats great if she gets a pump!
We are just in the process of getting one, and we have chosen the medtronic with veo. Mostly because it works out the carbs and the insulin on board - so little risk of stacking. Also because it is the only pump with a cgm (continuous glucose monitoring) and although the pct may be hesitant to fund the sensors, we will have it for 4 years - so things will change in that time. So we will probably fund the sensors ourselves at first. Also because it shuts off the insulin if the child is hypo - but you have to use the cgms for this to work. But that is just our choice, you may have other requirements for your daughter - so make sure you investigate them all so you are certain which one is the best for her. Let us know how she gets on with the trial.Bev


----------



## Shetie

Hi, a heartfelt sorry to read of your young daughters troubles with her injections.  My son was diagnosed a year ago age 12 and even at this age it has been a rough ride.  It still is rough at times.  People often say it get's better but sometimes that's the last thing you want to hear when you are dealing with such a harsh experience of injecting not just once but over and over, yes it will improve with time and age. 

A few things that we do which may help:  We use the shortest needle we can get which currently is BD Microfine 5mm 31g, has helped us being just that bit shorter available on prescription or buy from chemist. Novo Nordisk have recently brought out a 6mm 32g needle, but it's not available in this country yet, it's in America and Canada but not here!  we will try it when it arrives namely because it is thinner than 31g, (needle thickness get thinner the bigger the gauge, if you get me)

We were put on a twice a day insulin regime, i.e. just 2 injections a day one before breakfast and one before tea, this has and is working well for us and there is no way we will go onto 4 injections a day, his Hba1c has been running well on this regime too, it's just a case of getting know your foods and having treats perhaps as puddings.  The insulin we use is Mixtard 30. You can have this in cartridges for use in a pen or in something called Mixtard 30 Innolet a very easy fit in the palm of your hand device probably be a pic. on Novo Nordisk web site. could be useful for when she does her own injections. Or as has already been suggested perhaps a pump might help.

If my son catches a vein with his needle that hurts alot, so we try and look for them first to make sure it misses!  I even plot them with a soft pen if I can, anything to make the job easier. (they show up well in the bath)

We have Emla cream although we don't use it now, I bought it from a web site.  You may be able to get some saline solution from docs. or pharmacy to inject into yourselves, gives you a better idea of what they are feeling, I have done this and I feel more in tune with my son with what it takes to have these injections and also the sting you get when a solution goes in sometimes although sailine may sting more than insulin, I don't know, but keep trying the needle yourselves if you haven't already.  

I have found that it is important not to get pressurised or worked up myself if he is struggling injecting and he is perhaps on his 4th go! (Because I pass on my anxieties and it doesn't help) Or it's nearly 11.30a.m. and it's still not done, and he's late for school and not had breakfast and etc., etc. so what the heck I'll wait and I know we will get there eventually and tea time or tomorrow might be better. 

I think alot of children that have to go through all that diabetes throws at them will exhibit challenging behaviour at times, consider yourself challenged! I suppose it's working out which behaviour is diabetes related and being supportive, I think I've worked it out now and tend to turn a blind eye to it, maybe discuss the nature of the behaviour etc. with him later. But it's easier for me because he's older than your daughter and we can discuss.

Perhaps she might like some funny cartoons whilst it's being done and/or a sugar free sweet? And emla cream for really bad days.  Hope some of this helps.

The Insulin Dependant Diabetes Trust is a good charity lot's of information and very child friendly and helpful Tel: 01604 622837 or www.iddtinternational.org


----------



## bev

Hi Shetie,
Sorry to but in - but - if your son is so needle phobic - he would qualify for a pump. Is this something he would be interested in do you think?Bev


----------



## Shetie

Hi Bev,
he's ok looking at needle and doing injection it's just that he finds the injections quite sore alot of the time and that's what puts him off, possibly being of quite slim build doesn't always help.  We looked into a pump, but for the moment it's not for us.  Shettie


----------



## nstonebridge

*Got the T Shirt!!!*

Hi Beefy

My 2 year old son was diagnosed in January, and like you we struggled with injections.  He was great with blood tests, but injections were a whole different game.  He would kick and scream and struggle, and it was taking up to half an hour each time.  We tried all the tricks and our PDSN was great coming up with ideas, and in the end she got the consultant to prescribe cryogesic spray to freeze the area (apparently it is not normally used on children but is perfectly safe).  We haven't looked back since that day - he no longer struggles but lays still and it takes seconds!!  Please ask if you can have it too - don't make this any harder on yourselves than necessary!!

Good luck

Nicola


----------



## wendyh

Hi Beefy

I totally understand - my daughter was exactly the same - it lasted for months after! The only way it calmed down was taking her into another room to do her injections and to get her involved in getting the kit ready.  I also got a spare pen from my DSN and let her play with it for however long she wanted to - also she used to get her teddies ready for their jab, dial up the "magic" numbers and push down!

It will subside - but every kid is different - it is totally exhausting for all concerned - but you will get through this and things will calm down - my daughter was 5 when diagnosed and she is now fine with jabs etc.

Whatever gets you through - that's the right thing to do.

Take Care

Wendy


----------



## Kei

My 6-year-old daughter is going through a phase of hating her injections right now.  We had got to a point where she was doing them herself (supervised, of course), but now she insists on us both holding the pen and doing it together, which is difficult.  It's taking up to an hour each time to convince her that she MUST have it done, and she's crying, screaming, kicking and shouting.  I know it's only a phase though, as she's done it before then gone back to being OK with it.  Not fun while it lasts though.   (((Hugs)))


----------



## Adrienne

Bribery and goody bags.    We used both.   Goody bags filled with cheap things that kids love.  Girls are easy, hair bands and clips, rings, bracelets etc.   Every time you have a day of good injections they get a dip in the goody bag, eyes closed so it is a surprise dip.

Or sticker chart but a good reward ie a DS game after a month of good injections (or however many stickers).


----------

